# New Track buildings



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Just saw those pics, amazing. Although they don't come cheap nearly 100$ for the start and finish building but do they look great?

Enjoy!!!!!

http://mikutta.magix.net/album/alle-alben/!/oa/6565390/


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

These buildings in 1:64 and 1:32 are laser-cut carton.
The part numbers looks like the 1960/70 Faller AMS 49XX series, but they added 1700 in front, so 1700-49XX. (see photo).
In the past years this carton buildings could be found on the Bauer website but now on a separate website of the German MGI Mikutta company, see here: LINK

It is not my cup of tea, I prefer the real original stuff... the 1960/70 Faller plastic kits.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mario MR Faller*



foxkilo said:


> Just saw those pics, amazing. Although they don't come cheap nearly 100$ for the start and finish building but do they look great?
> 
> Enjoy!!!!!
> 
> http://mikutta.magix.net/album/alle-alben/!/oa/6565390/


Mario,
They look Great , Thanks for posting.
SJJ


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Dan,

They might look similar to Faller as everything would that is modelled after teh original building. But look for example at the Conti tower which is the later more modern style, the Faller one is the earlier one which looks completly different. The time keeper building was never released by Faller.
The paper models in question where created after the Faller ones and have the same scale somewhere between 1/72 and 1/87.

This stuff is 1/64 and will really fit in with the larger varity of our cars.

Have you seen how good the match up with the Bauer cars?


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*Buildings*

Can these be purchased in the US ? If so where? If not available here...how can they be ordered from elsewhere ?


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Try Umpfi.

webside: www.solbox.de
email: [email protected]

Umpfi = Axel Umpfenbach speaks english

Mario


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

foxkilo said:


> Try Umpfi.
> 
> webside: www.solbox.de
> email: [email protected]
> ...


Mario,
The website link for Umpfi doesn't work; fortunately the email link gives the right URL.
Website should read: www.slotbox.de
Everybody probably figured it out, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.

Thanks for the link and the info. Those _*are*_ incredible buildings.
-- D


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry for the typing error.
Such things happen when you return to typing instead of copy and paste.

I think one can callit finger dyslexia


----------

